# بين المسيح رب المجد وكريشنا الإله المنحول (المسيحية والهندوسية)



## skipy (9 يناير 2008)

*نشكر الأخ البابلي على درساته المقارنة و أبحاثة و جهوده الجبارة - نصلي الرب يباركه و يوفقه و يعطيه من علمه ليرد على جهلاء المسلمين و كذابيه و منافقيه و أمييه الذي يسمونه علماء ...
*
* سنقارن انشاء الرب اليوم بين ما ادعاه وافتراه المسلمين نقلاً عن اساتذتهم الملحدين من خرافة وجود تشابه واقتباس بين المسيحية والديانة الوثنية ” الهندوسية ” ..
ذاكرين المصدر والجزء والرابط من مواقع هندوسية ومحايدة .. ومن واقع كتب الهندوس ..
وسنثبت للجميع كذب وافتراء شيوخ المسلمين الذين يروجون لهذه الابحاث الباطلة السفولة ناشرين اياها على شكل كتب ومقالات وابحاث وروابط في مواقعهم الاسلامية على النت ..
والتي قلما تجد موقعاً لا يحوي عنوناً مشابها ً لهذا العنوان :
” تطابق الديانة النصرانية مع الوثنية ” ...
فلا عجب .. اذ فيهم الامية مكتسحة والجهالة مسيطرة والعصبية غالبة .. ولن نلومهم كثيراً ولن نعتب عليهم فهم مغيبين ..
اذ نصلي لاجلهم ليفتح الرب عيونهم لينقذهم مما هم فيهم .. انه على كل شيء قادر وقدير ..
وبسم الرب المخلص نبدأ :
 عزيزي المسلم من تنقل هذا البحث في كل مكان :
لقد اوهمك بهذا البحث شيوخ المسلمين والحاملين للقب ” الدكتور ” او ” الاستاذ ” او الداعية … او .. او .. بينما هو عبارة عن مجموعة متراصة من اكاذيب وافتراءات يضحك لها الصغار قبل الكبار ..

بداية تنقل يا عزيزي المسلم لصقاً من مقال كاتب مسلم - او كتاب متعددون - يحاول النيل من المسيحية عبر فكرة سخيفة مفادها ان هناك تشابهاً بين ديانة الهندوس والمسيحية .. معتمداً بدوره - او دورهم على كتب الملحدين الكفرة الذين يحاربون الاديان جميعاً ويحاربون الايمان بالله ..
وقد لاحظ الجميع استشهاد كاتب البحث بشخصية تدعى ” دوان ” !!!
ولكأن دوان هذا نبي مرسل ..!!!
بينما لا انت يا مسلم ولا اساتذتك ولا مواقعكم الخائبة تعلم عن ” دوان ” هذا شيئاً !!!!! 
واقول لكل القراء الاحباء من البداية شيئاً واحداً :
فعلاً .. ” الكذب لا يملك رجلين “!
ولنبدأ مناقشتنا لما زعموه تشابهات ..
__________________
**1) أسطورة العذراء ديفاكي

 يقول المسلم:
بعض وجوه التشابه بين المسيحية والوثنية :**
مايقوله الهنود عن الههم
ولد كرشنة من العذراء ديفاكي التي اختاراها الله والدة لابنه كذا ‏بسب طهارتها.
كتاب خرافات التوراة والإنجيل وما يماثلها من الديانات الأخرى ،للعلامة دوان 278
مايقوله المسيحيون عن المسيح
ولد يسوع من العذراء مريم التي اختارها الله والدة لابنه بسبب ‏طهارتها وعفتها.
(انجيل مريم الاصحاح السابع) 
__________________
** الرد :
من اول القصيدة كفر بواح ! **
ونسأل المسلم :
هل كانت والدة كرشنا عذراء كما يزعم صاحب المقال ليضحك به على ذقونكم ؟؟؟!!!
ماذا تعرف يا مسكين عن عقائد الهندوس وعن الهتهم ؟؟؟
اتريد ان اعطيك بعض الدروس لعلك تتعلم منها شيئاً يفيدك في مستقبلك ..؟؟!
ولكي تغلق افواه اساتذتك من شيوخ الكذب تماماً .. وتفكر جيداً قبل ان تلقي الاكاذيب والافتراءات يمنة ويسرة بجهالة مطبقة و ” أمية ” مكتسحة وطفاسة مهيمنة !!
فبربكم يا قراءنا الكرام اقرأوا لتكتشفوا الاكاذيب الاسلامية التي يروجها هؤلاء الكذبة بسذاجة ما بعدها سذاجة ..
لنقرأ شيئاً عن ” ديفاكي ” والدة كريشنا ..
ولنثبت لهذا المسكين كيف انها كانت متزوجة وغير عذراء ..
وان كريشنا كان الابن الثامن لها !!
لنقرأ :
Devaki
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
In Hinduism, Devaki is the wife of Vasudeva and mother, of Krishna and Balarama. Devaki and Vasudeva were imprisoned by her half-brother, Kamsa, due to a prophecy that one of their sons would kill him. Kamsa then killed six of their sons; the seventh, Balarama, escaped death by transferring to the womb of another woman. The eighth son, Krishna (who was actually an avatar of Vishnu), was born at midnight and taken by his father to be raised by Nanda and Yasoda in a neighboring village.
وهذا هو الرابط من دائرة المعارف .. تحت اسم ” ديفاكي ” والدة ” كرشنا ” !
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devaki
وفيه الاثبات بانها كانت متزوجة ( ولم تكن عذراء ) كما يكذب صاحب المقال .. لينقل عنه العوام من المغيبين عقلياً !
فلو كانت ” ديفاكي ” عذراء .. فلماذا لم تصرح كتب الهندوس حول ذلك ولفظته باللفظ الصريح ولا لمرة واحدة على الاقل ؟؟!!
وكتبهم ما اكثرها على النت ؟!
بينما الانجيل كان صريحاً حول مريم اذ قال : { واسم العذراء مريم } ..!
ارينا هذا عن ” ديفاكي ” يا تابعين الكذب ؟؟!!
اقرأ ايضاً عن زواج ديفاكي من فاسوديفا .. يا تابع ” العلامة دوان ” الملحد !!!
يا عيني على دوان هذا الذي البسكم السلطانية !!!!
ومن كتاب ( فشنو بورانا الفصل الثالث - الجزء الخامس ) ..
CHAPTER THREE
INCARNATION OF LORD KRISHNA
Vasudev, the son of Shoorsen was married to Devaki, the daughter of Devak
من موقع هندوسي يا مسلم :
http://www.urday.com/vishnud3.htm
كان متزوجاً من ” ديفاكي ” .. فكيف كانت عذراء كما يخدعكم ” دوان ” 

ومن الطريف ان نستنتج بأن قران المسلمين ايضاً منقول عن اكاذيب الهندوس ..
لانه يقرر بأن المسيح قد ولد من مريم العذراء ! 
وبذلك يكون قرانكم ينقل عن اساطير يا مسلمين؟؟!.!
الهذه الدرجة بلغ بكم الافتراء على المسيحية حداً يجعلكم تطعنون حتى في قرانكم !!؟؟؟؟
ثم من اين جئت بعبارة ” ابن الله ” التي نسبتوها لكرشنا ؟؟!!!
هلا اتيت بها من كتب الهندوس ..؟؟!!
وهل ذكرت في كتبهم ولو لمرة واحدة … اتراكم تهزلون انتم وشيوخكم !!؟؟؟
———————
 ثم لي ملاحظة اخرى :
تستشهد يا مسلم عن صاحب المقال بانجيل هو :
” انجيل مريم ” !!!
ما هذا  انجيل مريم  ؟!
هل تستشهد علينا بكتب موضوعة كاذبة منحولة .. لا نعترف بها ؟؟!!!
اخبرنا من هو المسيحي الذي يؤمن ويعترف بكتاب موضوع اسمه ( انجيل مريم ) !!!؟؟؟؟
ثم هل حادثة ولادة المسيح من عذراء طاهرة نقية اختارها الرب .. غير موجودة في الانجيل الصحيح لكي تأتي بها من مصدر مشبوه !!؟؟؟
ليس الامر سراً يا عزيزي المسلم ..
ثم لو اردنا احراجك اكثر لسألناك : من هو ” دوان ” هذا الذي تنقلون عنه ..؟؟!!
وما ادرانا ان دوان فعلاً قد ذكر ما تنقلونه عنه بالحرف ..؟!
فإن كنتم تكذبون هكذا وبكل جرأة وبجاحة .. فمن سيصدق استشهادكم بـ ” دوان ” هذا ؟!
سقوط مدوي لاول قصيدتكم الكفرية يا مسلم !
——————————-
نتابع الان دحر الباطل والسفه …
____________________
**2) أسطورة كريسنا ونجم المشرق:

** يقول المسلم :
التشابه الثاني :
ما يقوله الوثنيون عن الههم :
عرف الناس ولادة كرشنة من نجمه الذي ظهر في السماء .
(تاريخ الهند ، المجلد الثاني، ص317و236)
ما يقوله المسيحيون عن المسيح :
لما ولد يسوع ظهر نجمه في المشرق وبواسطة ظهور نجمة عرف ‏الناس محل ولادته.
(متى الإصحاح الثاني ، العدد 3) 
____________________
الرد :
لكي تعلم يا مسلم مدى الكذب الذي تكذبه مواقعكم الاسلامية على عقولكم يا عزيزي ..
فهم لا يعرفون حتى كيف يستشهدون من الانجيل وبماذا يستشهدون ..
اذ يعتمدون على أميتكم وجهالاتكم وكونكم لا تقرأون .. فيضعون ما شاؤا لتبلعونه دون روية !
فبربك هل فتحت الانجيل بنفسك لتخرج لنا الاستشهاد الذي وضعه كاتب الموضوع من ( متى الاصحاح الثاني العدد 3 ) ؟؟!!
الشاهد من الانجيل يقول بصراحة :
{ فلما سمع هيرودس الملك اضطرب وجميع اورشليم معه. } ( متى 3:2)
اليس هذا دليلاً على الافلاس !!!؟؟؟
 والان لنناقش هذا التشابه المزعوم ..
” نجم كريشنا ” ..!
وبكلمة واحدة ادحض هذا الزعم الفطير الفسيد ..
بأنه محض اختلاق وافتراء ..
وها هو كتاب الهندوس المقدس ” فشنو بوران باجزائه الستة ” وفيه قصة الاله ” المظلم ” كريشنا .. منذ ولادته حتى السلام عليكم !!!!
http://www.urday.com/vishnu.htm 
فهلا عثرت فيه على حكاية النجم الذي عرف به الناس ولادته !!!؟؟؟
ومن هم اولئك الناس ..؟!
لا تقل بأنهم جاؤوا على هدى النجم متتبعين اثاره .. 
صدقني لن تجد ما يخدعكم به شيوخكم .. وان لجأت الى مواقعكم الكاذبة سيغرقوك في مستنقعات ومتاهات لا اول لها ولا آخر !!!
**نواصل مع دحر الكذب !!
____________________
**3) أسطورة ملائكة السماء وكريشنا

** يقول المسلم :
اما الاقتباس الثالث من الوثنية لاختراع المسيحية هو :
ما يقوله الوثنيون عن الههم :
لما ولد كرشنة سبحت الأرض وأنارها القمر بنوره وترنمت الأرواح ‏وهامت ملائكة السماء فرحا وطربا ورتل السحاب بأنغام مطربة.
كتاب فشنوا بوراناص502 (وهو كتاب الهنود الوثنيين المقدس)
ما يقوله المسيحيون عن اليسوع :
لما ولد يسوع المسيح رتل الملائكة فرحا وسوروا وظهر من ‏السحاب أنغام مطربة.
(لوقا الاصحاح الثاني العدد 13)
____________________
و .. يستشهد المسلم من كتاب ( فشنو بورانا ) ..
و يظن أنه ” ابو العريف ” العارف بكل هذه الكتب الهندوسية !!!
ما شاء الله على العلم .. !!
قلت لي ” فشنو بورانا ” .. صح ؟!
طيب ..
هذا هو كتاب فشنو بورانا .. موجود على النت .. ومن مواقع هندوسية ..
اقرأ ما حدث عند ولادة ” كرشنا ” ..
Then on the eighth day in the darker phase of Bhaadrapad, Lord took birth. At the time of His birth, the wind suspended its motion. The reverse attained extremely purified state where as dense clouds gathered in the sky and caused drizzling.
http://www.urday.com/vishnud4.htm
والان هل يمكنك ان تفك الخط بالانجليزي لتفهم ماذا حدث عند ولادة كرشنة ؟؟!!!
اذن لاساعدك :
اقرأ :
” عند وقت ولادته الرياح اوقفت حركتها .. بينما كان ضباب كثيف يتجمع في السماء ليحدث رذاذ من المطر “.!!!!
فبربكم يا قراء .. هل هذه الاحداث الطبيعية الشديدة الكآبة والانقباض ..
هل كانت تراتيل فرح وسرور ؟؟؟!!!
ام حزن وندب متنيل بستين نيلة !!!!
وهل سبحت الارض ( كما يقول دوان ويتابعه المسلمون عالعمى ) ؟!
وهل اضاء القمر بنوره .. ام تراكمت الغيوم كثيفة وضباب ركيم لا يمكن للقمر ان يظهر من خلاله ؟؟!! وما هي تلك الارواح التي ترنمت بولادة كرشنا ..؟؟!!
ثم اين وجود للملائكة هنا في كتب الهندوس التي رتلت ؟؟!!!
وهل يعلم المسلم .. بانه لا وجود ” للملائكة ” في دين الهندوس !!!
ثم هذه الظواهر العادية جداً قد حدثت عند ولادة الكثير من الناس !!!
فانا جالس الان لادحض اكاذيب مواقعكم ..
بينما الرياح ساكنة خارج غرفتي وضباب كثيف يتراكم مع هطول رذاذ خفيف من المطر ..
وبالطبع في هذه اللحظة هناك الكثير من الاطفال ينزلون من بطون امهاتهم الان في هذه المدينة !!!
فهل ولادتهم قد اقتبست من ولادة كرشنا .. لانه قد صاحبت وقت ولادته نفس الظواهر الجوية التي حدثت عند ولادة هؤلاء !!
( كرشنا هذا الذي لا تعرف عنه شيئاً سوى من العلامة دوان الملحد الكافر الذي البسكم دقونية اطفال ) !!!
والمضحك في الكذب ( وشر البلية ما يضحك ) ..
ان دوان قد سخر منكم قائلاً :
انه قد خرجت من السحاب انغام مطربة !!!!!
وانه حدث ذلك في الانجيل !!!؟؟؟
بلا شو ..
انا خايف تكون ” المطربة انغام ” قد خرجت لتغني من بين السحب !!!!
فعلاً ظرفاء ..!
—————————-

لنرى الان اكذوبة اخرى ضحك بها الملحد الكافر دوان على عقول المسلمين ..
مع بعض ” الرتوش الصغيرة ” لتنطلي على اذهانهم المقفلة !!!
____________________
4) أسطورة ولادة كريشنا في غار

 يقول المسلم وهو يغرف من بحور ” داون الملحد ” :
اما التشابه الرابع بين الوثنية والمسيحية والمقتبس من الوثنية :
ماذا يقول الوثنيون عن الههم :
كان كرشنة من سلالة ملوكانية ولكنه ولد في غار بحال الذل ‏والفقر.
(كتاب دوان السابق ص379)
ماذا يقول المسيحيون عن المسيح :
كان يسوع المسيح من سلالة ملوكانية ويدعونه ملك اليهود ‏ولكنه ولد في حالة الذل والفقر بغار.
(كتاب دوان ص279) 
____________________
الرد :
اولاً :
لننظر في الشواهد التي يأتيها المسلم .. وبالطبع علينا التنويه ان المسلم ناقل هذا المقال , ليس سوى فرد من عوام المسلمين الذين يغرر بهم وتكذب عليهم المواقع الاسلامية بما تحويه من هذه النوعية للمقالات عن ما يسمى ” تطابق الوثنية والنصرانية ” ..
وكلها افتراءات .. يصدقها ” الجاهلون ” لينقلوها دون وعي ولا ادراك !!
وها هم يستشهدون بكتاب ” دوان ص 379 ” ..
بينما المسلم بحياته لم يقرا هذا الكتاب .. ولا يعرف ان كان ” دوان ” هندي ام صومالي .. مؤمن ام ملحد !!!
والانكى انه عندما يريد ان يضع التشابه في المسيحية .. لم يستشهد من الانجيل مثلاً !!
انما يستشهد ايضاً بكتاب ( دوان ص 279 ) !!!!!
وكأن كتاب ( دوان ) هذا قد اصبح كتاباً مقدساً يجوز الاستشهاد به عند كلا من الهندوسية والمسيحية !!!؟؟؟

والان نقول :
 اين ولد ” كرشنة ” ؟؟!!!

” ولد في غار ” !!!

قال كريشنا ولد في غار !
تعال لتتعلم شيئاً يا مسلم .. تعال واقرأ ان كنت تجيد فك الخط ..!
اقرأ اين ولد كريشنا :
Summary of the story of Krishna
Birth and childhood
Krishna was of the royal family of Mathura, and was the eighth son born to the princess Devaki, and her husband Vasudeva, a noble of the court. He was born in a prison cell in Mathura, and the place of his birth is now known as Krishnajanmabhoomi, where a temple is raised in his memory.
من هنا :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krishna
اذن كريشنا لم يولد في غار كما كذب عليكم صاحب المقال يا مسلمين ..!
انما ولد في السجن ..!
اضافة الى ان السيد المسيح له المجد لم يولد في غار انما في مذود !
من اين اتيت بأن المسيح قد ولد في غار ؟؟!!
من كتاب ” دوان ” الملحد اليس كذلك ؟؟!!!
يا عزيزي المسلم ناقل مقال ” مطابقة النصرانية لديانة الهند الوثنية ” :
اقول لك .. مجنون بيحكي وعاقل بيسمع ..
كفاكم حمقاً وهزلاً .. اضحكتم العالم عليكم !!!!

**متابعة في سحق الاباطيل واظهار للحق ..
____________________
**5) أسطورة سجود البقرة لكريشنا**
يقول المسلم ( نقلاً دون وعي ) :
ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
وعرفت البقرة أن كرشنة إله وسجدت له .
(دوان ص 279)
وماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح
وعرف الرعاة يسوع وسجدوا له.
(إنجيل لوقا الاصحاح الثاني من عدد 8 إلى 10) 
____________________
وهذا التشابه انما ” افتراء ” اهوج سخيف للنيل من المسيحية .. ولكن هيهات للباطل ان يقوم !
اسمع يا مسلم وفعلاً انا مستاء وحزين لحالكم ولما وصلتم اليه :
البقرة لم تسجد لكرشنا ..!!
وهذا كذب محض ..
اذ لم يرد ابداً في اي مرجع هندوسي بان اي بقرة قد سجدت لكرشنا ..
بل انما ان الالهة قد تجسدوا في صورة بقر ليشتكوا للاله ” براهما ” من الشر القائم ..!
اقرأ كيف تجسدت الالهة الهندوسية الاخرى في سورة البقرة ..!
اقرأ :
When the marriage of Vasudev and Devaki was taking place, Prithvi approached Brahma in the guise of a cow. She complained to Brahma that population of mean-minded people was increasing and that she was not more able to bear the burden of their anti-religious deeds. Prithvi said- “O Lord! The same demon Kaalnemi whom Lord Vishnu had killed in his previous birth has taken incarnation of Kansa, the son of Ugrasena. Many other fearsome demons Arishth, Dhenuk, Keshi, Pralamb, Sunda, Banasura and many more have taken over the rule and tormenting the religious people in many ways. They keep million strong forces. I am unable to bear their burden. So kindly do something to get me rid of this burden.”
من هنا وهو موقع هندوسي وكتب هندوس :
http://www.urday.com/vishnud3.htm
فلم يحدث ان سجدت بقرة لكريشنا ..!!
اضافة ان الرعاة الذين زاروا يسوع الطفل .. لم يذكر الانجيل بأنهم سجدوا له ..!
( شايف الوكسة التي يحشركم بها شيوخ الدجل عزيزي المسلم ) !!
وما علاقة هذا التشابه بذاك .. ؟؟؟
هل البقرة تشبه بالبشر الرعاة .. ؟! الهذا القدر وصلت عقولكم !!؟؟؟
هل هناك من التوائية اكثر التواءاً من هذه بربكم ؟؟؟!!!!*


----------



## skipy (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بين المسيح رب المجد وكريشنا الإله المنحول (المسيحية والهندوسية)*

* نواصل مع هدم الاكاذيب والافتراءات ضد دين المسيح ..
____________________
**6) أسطورة لاهوت كريشنا وهدايا الصندل والطيب**
يقول المسلم :
اما التشابه الاخر بين المسيحية والوثنية بسبب اقتباس صُلب العقيدة المسيحية من الوثنية هو :
يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
وآمن الناس بكرشنة واعترفوا بلاهوته وقدموا له هدايا من ‏صندل وطيب.
(الديانات الشرقية ص500، وكتاب الديانات القديمة المجلد الثاني ص353)
ويقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
وآمن الناس بيسوع المسيح وقالوا بلاهوته وأعطوه هدايا من ‏طيب ومر.
(متى الاصحاح الثاني العدد 2) 
____________________
يا عزيزي المسلم كتابك يقول : ان جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا ان لا تصيبوا قوماً بجهالة ..!
بس مع ذلك لا يخلو الامر من طرافة ..
اذ ان دوان هذه المرة قد خدعكم من ناحية هدايا كرشنا ..
واكتفى بتشابه واحد وهو ” الطيب ” !
بينما الهدية الاخرى جعلها ” الصندل ” !!!!
وهو الخشب الذي تشتهر به الهند .. لكي يقول المسلمين الذين يقرأون هذه الترهات :
“سبحان الله .. ما هذه الاقتباسات للمسيحية من الهندوسية .. فهي ليست متطابقة بالحرف انما بالجوهر وهذا دليل صدقها” !!!

و يقولون صندل ؟؟

 اسمع واعي وافهم يا عزيزي مسلم :
هذا بالطبع كذب فاحش ..
اذ قد اثبتنا أن كريشنا قد ولد في السجن .. ولم يقدم له احد اي هدايا وقتها !
فلا وجه للمشابهة اطلاقاً مع المسيح في ولادته وتقديم المجوس الهدايا له ..
انما الامر كله اكاذيب لا تمت للتاريخ او الاخلاق باي صلة !!!
شوية اخلاق وضمير يا بشر !
———————————
نواصل مع الباطل وهزمه :
____________________
**7) أسطورة خطيب أمه وخراج الملك**
يقول صاحب المقال :
التشابه الاخر بين الوثنية والمسيحية بسبب اقتباس العقيدة المسيحية من الوثنية هو ما يلي :
ماذا يقول الوثنيون عن الههم :
لما ولد كرشنة كان ناندا خطيب أمه ديفاكي غائبا عن البيت ‏حيث أتى إلى المدينة كي يدفع ما عليه من الخراج للملك.
(كتاب فشنو بورانا، الفصل الثاني،من الكتاب الخامس)
ماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
ولما ولد يسوع كان خطيب أمه غائبا عن البيت وأتى كي ‏يدفع ما عليه من الخراج للملك !!!!
(لوقا الاصحاح الثاني من عدد 1 إلى 17) 
____________________
وهذه كذبة اشنع من سابقاتها .. وساجعل القراء يضحكون معنا ..
لنبدأ باسئلة:
هل كان يوسف النجار غائباً وقت ولادة المسيح ؟؟؟
هل تستطيع يا مسلم ان تثبت ذلك من الانجيل ؟؟!!!
وهل يوسف النجار كان قد خرج ليدفع الخراج للملك ..؟؟!!!
هلا اثبتت كلامك من الانجيل !!؟؟؟
وهل الاكتتاب واحصاء الشعوب .. اعتبرته ” دفع خراج ” للملك ؟؟!!!
فعلاً ما اجمل ان تظهر الحقيقة وتنجلي ويدحر الباطل وينزوي !!!
ويستشهد الملحد دوان ومن نقل عنه هذا الغثاء بانجيل لوقا الاصحاح الثاني ..
حسناً جداً ساضع لك الاعداد التي تستشهد بها ولنرى معاً ويرى القراء الافاضل ..اكذوبة دفع يوسف الخراج للملك .. او كونه لم يكن معها عند ولادتها المسيح !!!
 اقرأ ما جاء بالإنجيل :
” وفي تلك الايام صدر امر من اوغسطس قيصر بان يكتتب كل المسكونة. وهذا الاكتتاب الاول جرى اذ كان كيرينيوس والي سورية. فذهب الجميع ليكتتبوا كل واحد الى مدينته. فصعد يوسف ايضا من الجليل من مدينة الناصرة الى اليهودية الى مدينة داود التي تدعى بيت لحم لكونه من بيت داود وعشيرته ليكتتب مع مريم امرأته المخطوبة وهي حبلى . وبينما هما هناك تمّت ايامها لتلد . فولدت ابنها البكر وقمطته واضجعته في المذود اذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل. وكان في تلك الكورة رعاة متبدين يحرسون حراسات الليل على رعيتهم . واذا ملاك الرب وقف بهم ومجد الرب اضاء حولهم فخافوا خوفا عظيما. فقال لهم الملاك لا تخافوا. فها انا ابشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب. انه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلّص هو المسيح الرب. وهذه لكم العلامة تجدون طفلا مقمطا مضجعا في مذود. وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوي مسبحين الله وقائلين “المجد لله في الاعالي وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسرة” . ولما مضت عنهم الملائكة الى السماء قال الرجال الرعاة بعضهم لبعض لنذهب الآن الى بيت لحم وننظر هذا الامر الواقع الذي اعلمنا به الرب. فجاءوا مسرعين ووجدوا مريم ويوسف والطفل مضجعا في المذود. فلما رأوه اخبروا بالكلام الذي قيل لهم عن هذا الصبي.

 هل انتبهت للنص القائل : ” وبينما هما هناك تمت ايامها لتلد فولدت ابنها ..” !!!
فهما كانا معاً .. ولم يكن يوسف غائباً .. كما تتوهمون واوهمكم الملحدين !!!
ولا ادري كيف لا تضيعون من وقتكم ” الثمين ” جداً لخير البشرية .. دقائق معدودة لتفتحوا الانجيل وتتأكدوا من صدق من يصبه الملحدون في اذانكم !!!
 لا استطيع استيعاب موقفكم يا امة محمد ؟؟!!!
واما من جهة كريشنا ..
فقد وضعنا لكم الادلة بأن امه ديفاكى كانت متزوجة من فاسوديفا ..
ولم تكن عذراء حين ولدته .. ولم تكن مخطوبة وقتها ..!!!
اضافة الى ان اسم زوجها هو ” فاسوديفا ” !
وليس ” ناندا ” !!!
اقرأ قبل ان تلقي افعالك الطائشة يا مسلم ..!
اقرأ عن اسم والد كريشنا :
Vasudeva
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
In Hinduism, Vasudeva is the father of Krishna and Balarama by Devaki.
Alternatively, Vasudeva is another name for Vishnu and appears as the 332nd, 695th, and 709th names of Vishnu in the Vishnu sahasranama
والرابط :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasudeva
اضافة الى ان ابن عم ديفاكي ( والدة كرشنا ) واسمه ” كانسا “وكان الملك كان يحبسها هي وزوجها فاسوديفا .. وقد ولد لذلك كريشنا في السجن ..
فلا يمكن ان يكون والده قد ذهب ليدفع خراجاً للملك ..!
اقرأ :
Kansa got firm belief that all the Yaduvanshis were gods and that Lord Vishnu Himself would take birth as Vasudev and Devaki’s son to kill him. He, therefore, put Vasudev and Devaki in the prison. Since then Kansa killed the children one by one soon after their birth,
هنا :
http://www.urday.com/bpuran10.htm
فوالد كريشنا كان في السجن مع زوجته ديفاكي .. وقد ولد كريشنا في السجن ..!
واخيراً ان اقتباسك من كتاب فيشنو بورانا .. جاء ليقلب على راسك الطاولة ..
اذ ان من سوء حظك ان الكتاب موجود على النت ..
فهيا افتحه واخرج لنا منه ما تخربقه قصاً ولصقاً بجهل فاضح عن ان خطيب ديفاكي والدة كرشنا كان غائباً ليدفع الخراج للملك ..؟؟!!
وهذا هو الكتاب الذي اقتبس منه صاحب المقال :
( كتاب : فيشنو بورانا - الجزء الخامس - الفصل الثاني )
والكتاب الذي اقتبس منه صاحب المقال الذي تقصه موجود هنا ..
هيا هز طولك واقرأ من الشاهد الذي وضعه صاحب مقالكم المهترئ :
http://www.urday.com/vishnud2.htm
والان ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل وجدت فيه يا عزيزي المسلم ما خدعكم فيه صاحب المقال بانه تشابهات بين ولادة كريشنا وولادة الرب يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟!!
هل عرفت الان يا مسلم بأن حبل الكذب قصير ..!!!!
**نواصل مع هزيمة الباطل والبهتان ..
____________________
**8 ) أسطورة نداء السماء

** يقول المسلم :
ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
وسمع ناندا خطيب ديفاكي والدة كرشنه نداء من السماء ‏يقول له قم وخذ الصبي وأمه فهربهما إلى كاكول واقطع نهر جمنة ‏لأن الملك طالب إهلاكه.
(كتاب فشنو بورانا، الفصل الثالث)
ماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
وأنذر يوسف النجار خطيب مريم يسوع بحلم كي يأخذ ‏الصبي وأمه ويفر بهما إلى مصر لأن الملك طالب إهلاكه.
(متى الاصحاح الثاني، عدد 13) 
يا عيني على الكذب هكذا ومن دون ان تطرف لكم جفن !!!!
.. ” ناندا خطيب ديفاكي ” !!!
اولاً :
من هو ” ناندا ” هذا يا فطاحل الكذب ؟؟!!!!
ان اسمه هو ” فاسوديفا ” !!!!
ثانياً :
من اين جاء الكذاب راوي الحكاية باكذوبة انه ” خطيب ديفاكي ” ؟؟!!!
بالطبع جاء بعبارة ” خطيب ” من الانجيل لكي يدخل في روع عوام المسلمين الجهلة بأن كرشنا ايضاً كانت امه مخطوبة وليست متزوجة ..
وقد فضحنا اكاذيبهم هذه امام الملأ اعلاه ( الرد رقم واحد ) !!!
ثالثاً :
من اين جاء راوي القصة الكذاب بعبارة ” قم فخذ الصبي وامه فهربهما الى كاكول ” ؟؟!!!
هل هذه العبارة موجودة في المرجع الذي يستخدمه المسلم الكاذب الذي يضحك على ذقونكم يا مسلمين؟؟!
رابعاً :
الاستشهاد الذي تأتينا به من كتاب ( فشنو بورانا ) .. مدعياً انه في الفصل الثالث ..
فيؤسفني ان اخبرك يا عزيزي المسلم :
قد خاب زعمك ..
اذ انه في الفصل الرابع !!
فهل لك ان تأتينا بتفاصيل كاملة لما حدث في ليلة ولادة كرشنا ..
وماذا فعل والده ” فاسوديفا ” في تلك الليلة الماطرة عندما ترك زوجته ديفاكي في السجن وذهب الى جاجول !!!!!!
وعن مبادلة فاسوديفا لابنه ” كرشنا ” الرضيع .. بمولودة رضيعة اتى بها من جاجول وابقى بدلاً منها ابنه ” كرشنا ” مقدماً اياها للملك كانسا !!!
وليشهد عليك كل القراء الامناء وحينها سيميزوا الغث من السمين !!!
انظر كم قلبي طيب .. وكم اساعدكم على اكتشاف الحقيقة التي يغيبها عنكم شيوخ الدجل ..
هذا هو الرابط من كتاب ( فشنو بورانا ) والذي بالتاكيد لم تقرأه في حياتك ولا سمعت عنه .. انما تقص وتلصق  من مواقع الكذب !!
http://www.urday.com/vishnud4.htm
خامساً :
في الانجيل ..
لم يكن يسوع هو الذي جاء ليوسف في الحلم كما يفتري حبيبكم الملحد ” دوان ” .. انما الملاك !!!
اذا كنتم حتى الانجيل لا تجيدون قراءته .. فبربكم هل ينتظر منكم ان تقرأوا كتب الهندوسية .. لا وبل تفهموها !!!!!
هذه صعبة عليكم بصراحة .. واشفق عليكم من خطورة الفهم !!!!
————————–
نواصل مع هزم ابواب الجحيم ..!
____________________
**9) أسطورة قتل الأطفال

** يقول المسلم:
ماذا قال الوثنيين عن الههم :
وسمع حاكم البلاد بولادة كرشنة الطفل الإلهي وطلب قتل ‏الولد وكي يتوصل إلى أمنيته أمر بقتل كافة الأولاد الذكور ‏الذين ولدوا في الليلة التي ولد فيها كرشنة.
(دوان ص280)
ماذا قال المسيحيين عن المسيح :
وسمع حاكم البلاد بولادة يسوع الطفل الإلهي وطلب قتله ‏وكي يتوصل إلى أمنيته أمر بقتل كافة الأولاد الذكور الذين ‏ولدوا في الليلة التي ولد فيها يسوع المسيح.
(متى الاصحاح الثاني) 
____________________
نقول رداً :

سمع حاكم البلاد بولادة كرشنا ..!!!!
بينما حاكم البلاد كان يحبس والدي كرشنا ديفاكي وفاسوديفا في السجن ..
وقد ولد كرشنا في السجن .. وكان الابن الثامن لديفاكي .. بعد ان قتل الملك جميع ابناءها السبعة !!!
وها هو كتاب فشنو بوران على النت .. وقد عرفتكم طريقه ..
فدعك يا مسلم من الملحد ” دوان ” الذي لا تعرف عنه شيئاً سوى اربعة حروف اسمه ..
د و ا ن والذي تغرف منه يمنة ويسرة دون وعي ولا حسبان ولا عقل !!!
واذهب الى كتب الهندوس وفتش ..
هل ستجد ما ضحك به عليكم دوان وشيوخ الجهل بأن الملك قد أمر بقتل ” كافة الذكور الذين ولدوا في الليلة التي ولد فيها كرشنة ” ؟؟!!
اليك كتاب الهندوس الديني ” فشنو بوران ” من مواقعهم :
http://www.urday.com/vishnud4.htm
وقال شو سمع ” حاكم البلاد ” قال ..!!
ناقص تقول انه اسمه كان ” هيرودس الهندي ” ايضاً !!!
ولو سألناك عن اسم ” حاكم البلاد ” وقت ولادة كرشنا لضربت اخماساً باسداس !!!!
عن جد اشفق عليكم من جهلاتكم يا مسلمين !!
——————————–
نواصل دحر الباطل ..
____________________
**10) أسطورة المدينة المقدسة

** يقول المسلم نقلاً عن مواقع الكذب :
ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
واسم المدينة التي ولد فيها كرشنة ، مطرا، وفيها عمل ‏الآيات العجيبة.
(تاريخ الهند، المجلد الثاني، ص318، والتنقيبات الآسيوية ، المجلد ‏الاول ص 259)
وماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
واسم المدينة التي هاجر إليها يسوع المسيح في مصر لما ترك ‏اليهودية هي ، المطرية، ويقال أنه عمل فيها آيات وقوات ‏عديدة.
(‏الرحلات المصرية لسفاري، ص 136) 
____________________
يا سلام على الجهبذة !

اولاً يا مسلم كريشنا ولد في بلدة اسمها : ماثورا ! Mathura ..
فهل ولد المسيح ببلدة تحمل هذا الاسم او حتى اسماً قريباً له !!!! 
اما كون انه ذهب الى مصر .. فهل حدد الانجيل ما هي تلك المدن التي حل بها المسيح وعائلته !؟
ثم هل تستطيع ان تثبت لنا بأن اسم مدينة ” المطرية ” في مصر يعود الى زمن المسيح او ما قبله ..؟؟؟!!!
يعني لما لم يجد الملحدون واخوانهم المسلمون اسم البلدة التي ولد فيها كرشنة مطابقاً لاسم مدينة بيت لحم التي ولد فيها المسيح ..
بدأوا بتهجئة اسم البلدة ( ماثورا ) التي ولد فيها كرشنا .. وبدأوا رحلة تنقيب في كامل الانجيل لعل وعسى يجدوا اي مدينة في اسرائيل تقارب تهجئة هذا الاسم ( ماثورا ) .. فلم يوفقوا !!
وعندما لم يجدوا مبتغاهم في ارض اسرائيل .. فكروا قليلاً ( بالباقي من ادمغتهم ) .. عن ان يبحثوا في خارج اسرائيل ..
وفي بلاد اخرى زارها المسيح … بم بم بم ترااااااااااا انها مصر !!
اذن لنبحث في مصر لعلنا نجد مدينة او قرية او حارة باسم يقارب ( ماثورا ) .. ففشلوا ايضاً !!
وعند الفشل يلجأ المسلمون للتحريف كعادتهم ..
فعادوا الى اسم ( ماثورا ) وبدأوا بتحريفه ..
فمن ( ماثورا ) مسخوه وجعلوه ( مطرا ) !!!!
وبعد ان جعلوه ” مطرا ” .. حاولوا ان يربطوه مع مدينة في مصر اسمها ” المطرية ” ..
اللات اكبر .. وجدناها !! يوركا ! .. يوركا .. وجدتها !
كرشنا ولد في ( مطرا ) .. والمسيح زار ( المطرية ) في مصر ..
اذن المسيحية مقتبسة من الهندوسية !!
انهم اذكى بشر خلقهم الله …
يعني لو افترضنا بأن المسلم ( ناقل هذ الموضوع) قد ولد في مدينة ” روما ” ..
بينما انا البابلي قد زرت يوماً جمهورية ( رومانيا ) .. فيمكن في هذه الحالة ان يتقدم احد السذج ليقول بأن قصة حياة البابلي مقتبسة من قصة حياة المسلم ..!!!
لان ذلك المسلم قد ولد في ( روما ) ..
وانا قد زرت ( رومانيا ) !!!
تأملوا ابداعات المسلمين يا قراء ..!!!!
قال شو كرشنا ولد في ماثورا ..
والمسيح قد زار ” المطرية ” في مصر !!
( هذا ان استطاع ان يثبت وجود اسمها هذا في زمن المسيح )
فهذا يعني المسيحية اقتبست من الهندوسية !!!!
رفقاً بعقول البشر يا …. بشر !!!

**11) أسطورة صلب كريشنا**
نواصل سحق الكذب ..
يقول المسلم ناقل الموضوع :
ما يقوله الوثنيين عن الههم :
كرشنة صلب ومات على الصليب.
(ذكره دوان في كتابه وأيضا كوينيو في كتاب الديانات القديمة)
ما يقوله المسيحيين عن المسيح :
يسوع صلب ومات على صليب.
(هذا أحد مرتكزات العقيدة المسيحية)
____________________
ما اجمل صدفة الصلب بين كرشنا والمسيح ، اليس هذا يدل على ان قصة صلب المسيح مقتبسة من الوثنية وبالتالي العقيدة المسيحية مقتبسة من الوثنية ؟ 
بل ما اجمل فضائحكم هكذا يا مسلمين وفضائح مواقعم وشيوخكم واساتذتكم من الملحدين !!
بخصوص اكذوبة ان كريشنا قد صلب في الهند ..
وبان هذا يعد تشابهاً بينه وبين المسيح وبالتالي اقتباساً من الهندوس ..
فهذا الزعم اسحقه عليك وعلى الكذاب الذي البس على عقولكم الافتراء والكذب ( وعقولكم مش ناقصة اصلاً ) ! 
واقول بنعمة الرب :
ان الزعم بـ ” صلب ” كريشنا ..!
لهو من اقبح الكذب واشنعه !
لان كرشنا ( اله الهنود ) لم يصلب ابداً ..
انما اصابه صياد بطريق الخطأ في قدمه ..
ومات بسبب ضربة السهم المسمومة تلك !
اقرأ ما جاء في هذا الموقع الهندوسي عن كيفية موت كريشنا :
Death of god: At the end of Dwapar Yuga, the second cycle of time, the Yadava clan suffered from widespread internecine warfare. Realising that his end was near, Krishna left for the forest and sat under a tree in deep meditation. A hunter who was hiding in thick bushes nearby, spotted only his foot and assuming it to be a deer, shot at Krishna. The Lord died as a result of the poisonous arrow. In the confusion that followed, someone cremated his body and placed the ashes in a box.
الموقع الهندوسي هنا :
http://spirituality.indiatimes.com/a...1890023628.cms

كيف مات كريشنا يا مسلم ؟؟!!!
هل مات مصلوباً .. ام مات بطريق اصابة خاطئة بسهم مسموم !!؟؟
تصور كيف يتم خداعكم يا عزيزي المسلم ..
فأن كان هذا الكاتب الذي تنقل عنه يكذب وبشكل مفضوح وبهذه الصورة دون خجل ولا حياء ..
فكيف يمكنك تصديقه في باقي كلامه !!؟؟؟
هذا حالكم ..
لا تجدون شيئاً لتهاجموا به دين المسيح .. سوى الكذب !!
نواصل …
____________________
**12) أسطورة الشمس المظلمة

** يقول المسلم قصاً من مواقعهم :
ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
لما مات كرشنة حدثت مصائب وعلامات شر عظيم وأحيط ‏بالقمر هالة سوداء وأظلمت الشمس في وسط النهار وأمطرت ‏السماء نارا ورمادا وتأججت نار حامية وصار الشياطين يفسدون ‏في الأرض وشاهد الناس ألوفا من الأرواح في جو السماء ‏يتحاربون صباحا ومساء وكان ظهورها في كل مكان.
(كتاب ترقي التصورات الدينية،ج1،ص71)
وماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
لما مات يسوع حدثت مصائب متنوعة وانشق حجاب الهيكل ‏من فوق إلى تحت وأظلمت الشمس من الساعة السادسة إلى ‏التاسعة وفتحت القبور وقام كثيرون من القديسين وخرجوا من ‏قبورهم.
(متى الصحاح 22 ، ولوقا ايضا)
____________________
ما اجمل هذه الصدفة الناتجة عن اقتباس العقيدة المسيحية من الوثنية. 
ونقول :
بل ما أجمل هذه الحماقات التي يضحك عليكم بها شيوخ الدجل والشعوذة …
والان يا عزيزي المسلم ..
استخرج لنا ما الذي حدث من علامات في الطبيعة وظواهر عند موت كرشنا … ومن كتب الهندوس وليس الملحدين اساتذتكم في الكذب ..
اقرأ عن موت كرشنا .. وكيف مات … وما الذي حدث لعظامه .. ولو كنت شطور ارينا تلك الظواهر والمصائب التي حدثت !!
Death of god: At the end of Dwapar Yuga, the second cycle of time, the Yadava clan suffered from widespread internecine warfare. Realising that his end was near, Krishna left for the forest and sat under a tree in deep meditation. A hunter who was hiding in thick bushes nearby, spotted only his foot and assuming it to be a deer, shot at Krishna. The Lord died as a result of the poisonous arrow. In the confusion that followed, someone cremated his body and placed the ashes in a box.
King’s dream: Meanwhile, Lord Vishnu appeared in the dream of King Indradyumna and directed him to build a temple for the relic. Indradyumna requested the divine artisan Vishvakarma to create an idol of the god. Vishvakarma agreed but placed the condition that no one should disturb him until the task was finished. When Indradyumna agreed, Vishvakarma locked himself into a chamber and began the work.
The sculptor vanishes: Days passed but Vishwakarma did not emerge from the chamber. Indradyumna began to get impatient. Finally, he broke open the door of the chamber, only to see the half-finished images of Lord Jagannath, Balabhadra and Subhadra. Enraged at the interruption, Vishvakarma vanished, leaving the half-finished images. Nevertheless, Indradyumna ordered construction of a magnificent temple to house the images. When it was complete, the idols were transported to the temple in a chariot. After they were installed, Lord Brahma breathed life into them. This event is commemorated every year by the Rath Yatra.
The aggrieved brother: According to another version, Balabhadra, Krishna’s brother was so grief-stricken by Krishna’s death that he dashed with the half cremated body, into the sea. Their sister Subhadra too followed. At the same time, King Indradyumna dreamed that Krishna’s body would float up to the shores of Puri. Lord Vishnu instructed him to build a temple and install wooden images of Shri Krishna, Balabhadra and Subhadra. Lord Krishna’s bones should be placed in the hollow of the images. The dream came true. While the king was looking for a suitable sculptor to carve the images, Vishwakarma, the heavenly sculptor, arrived in the guise of a carpenter.
الموقع الهندوسي هنا :
http://spirituality.indiatimes.com/a...1890023628.cms

… الارواح طارت وتحاربت .. والشياطين افسدت … وعقول المسلمين اصدأت !!!!
ما أهزلكم يا امة تكذب وتصدق الكذبة !! …*


----------



## skipy (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بين المسيح رب المجد وكريشنا الإله المنحول (المسيحية والهندوسية)*

*13) أسطورة ثقب جنب كريشنا بالحربة*
*
 نتابع مع سحق البهتان ..
 يقول المسلم :
 ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
 وثقب جنب كرشنة بحربة .
 (دوان، ص282)
 وماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
 وثقب جنب يسوع بحربة.
 (أيضا من كتاب دوان السابق،ص282)
 اليس صلب المسيح وتعذيبه على الصليب هو من صُلب وصُلب العقيدة المسيحية ؟ 
 ____________________ 

 نعم صلب المسيح هو من صلب العقيدة المسيحية …
 ولكن موت كريشنا اله الهندوس ” المظلم الاسود ” .. لم يكن بالصلب … ولا ثقب جنبه كما صب شيوخ الدجل الخرافات في عقولكم ..!!!
 وبكل صفاقة جاي تزعم بان كريشنا ثقب جنبه … وبماذا ؟؟
 ” بحربة ” ( قال يعني التشابهات مقطعة بعضها بالدقة ) !!
 وهذا الكلام اثبتنا كذبه في ما سبق .. فكريشنا مات عن طريق الخطأ بسهم اصابه به صياد للغزلان !
 ولم يثقب لا جنبه .. ولا من يحزنون ..!
 ومصادرنا القاطعة هي كتب الهندوس .. ومن مواقعهم على النت ..
 قال حربة قال ! 
 والمضحك .. انهم حتى في المشابهة من جهة المسيحية , جاؤوا بكتاب ” دوان ” الملحد .. ليقولوا بان المسيح قد ثقب جنبه بالحربة ..
 وكأن هذه الحادثة لم تسرد في انجيل يوحنا ..
 وقال شو :
 ( كتاب دوان ص 282) ..!!!
 يا سلام على الموضوعية والاسلوب العلمي والنهج الاكاديمي في الطرح …
 يضعون لكم حتى ارقام الصفحات .. وكأنها حقيقية !!!!
 يا امة قهقهت من جهلها الامم ..!
 __________________
**14) أسطورة قيامة كريشنا من الأموات

**  نواصل ..
 يقول الاستاذ المسلم :
 ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
 ومات كرشنة ثم قام بين الأموات.
 (كتاب العلامة دوان ،ص282)
 وماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
 ومات يسوع ثم قام من بين الأموات.
 (إنجيل متى ، الاصحاح 2
 ____________________
ما اجمل هذا الاقتباس من الوثنية ليصبح من صُلب العقيدة المسيحية ، ما اجمل عندما نرى ان المسيح مات وقام من بين الاموات كما حصل مع كريشنا اله الوثنيين.
هل ستقولون بان هذه النقطة هي ايضا لا تتعلق بالعقيدة المسيحية وانتم دائما تجوبون جميع المنتديات على النت في هذه القصة من كتابكم وعقيدتكم المسيحية؟ 
 وما زال الملحد ” دوان ” مسيطر على عقولكم يا مسلمين ..!
 والتي اعجب من هكذا عقول وعقليات .. التي تحترف ” النقل والنسخ والسرقة والتشويه والكذب ” ..
 ولا تتوقف لبرهة قليلة من الوقت لتشغل ما في جماجمهم من قطعة اللحم تلك التي تسمى :
 ” المخ ” .. ليقولوا ويتساؤلوا بينهم وبين انفسهم …
” طيب ! لو سألنا المسيحييون : من هو داون هذا .. فبما سنرد ..؟! .. ولو سألونا عن الذي اعتقده الهندوس حول آلهتهم ومن كتبهم , فبماذا عسانا ان نجيب ؟! ” ..
… يكذبون الكذبة ويصدقونها … لا بل ينشرونها على الملأ ..
 وهم لا يدرون بانهم ينشرون فضائح جهلهم وخيبتهم دون اي اهتمام بخدش كرمتهم ومصداقيتهم امام العالم ..
 والان .. ماذا اخترعوا ..؟
 اخترعوا ان كريشنا اله الهندوس ” المظلم الاسود ” .. قد مات وقام من بين الاموات !!!!
 واقول :
اقرأ ماذا حدث لجثة كريشنا … وكيف القاها اخوه ” بالابهدرا ” في البحر .. وقد حلم الملك ” اندرايومنا ” بأن مياه البحر ستقذف جثة كريشنا على شاطئ مدينة ” بوري ” ..
ثم ظهر له الاله فيشنو وامره بأن يبنى معبداً في ذلك المكان ,ويضمنه ثلاث اصنام خشبية للاله كريشنا واخوه ” بالابهدرا ” واختهما ” سوبهدرا ” ..
 والتماثيل يجب ان تحوي عظام كريشنا التي سيلقيها البحر على الشاطئ !.. وهكذا حدث وتحقق حلم الملك !
 اقرأوا يا أمة إقرأ ما انا بقارئ :
The aggrieved brother: According to another version, Balabhadra, Krishna’s brother was so grief-stricken by Krishna’s death that he dashed with the half cremated body, into the sea. Their sister Subhadra too followed. At the same time, King Indradyumna dreamed that Krishna’s body would float up to the shores of Puri. Lord Vishnu instructed him to build a temple and install wooden images of Shri Krishna, Balabhadra and Subhadra. Lord Krishna’s bones should be placed in the hollow of the images. The dream came true. While the king was looking for a suitable sculptor to carve the images, Vishwakarma, the heavenly sculptor, arrived in the guise of a carpenter.
 الموقع الهندوسي هنا :
http://spirituality.indiatimes.com/a...1890023628.cms
 فأين قيامة ” كريشنا ” من بين الاموات من نصوص وكتب الهندوس … يا من انت لا تتبع الوثني ..!!!؟؟
 ومن جهة اخرى ..
 هل تستطيع ان تثبت لنا ومن مواقع هندوسية بأن الهندوس يؤمنون بعقيدة قيامة الاموات ؟؟!!! 
 ام انهم يؤمنون بالتقمص .. يعني الارواح عندما تموت تنتقل الى اجساد اخرى !!!
 ضع برهانك ان كنت من الصادقين !!
 المشكلة ان العقل عندكم متوقف حالياً عن العمل .. فكيف ستبحثون عن براهين .. والبراهين تحتاج الى امعن عقل وتفكير منطقي سليم ..!
 اليس فاقد لشيء لن يعطيه ..!!!؟؟

**15) أسطورة نزول كريشنا للجحيم**

 لنقرأ عن مهزلة اخرى من مهازل واكاذيب شيوخ المواقع الاسلامية ..
 يقول المسلم :
 ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
 ونزل كرشنة إلى الجحيم.
 (دوان ص282)
 وماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
 ونزل يسوع إلى الجحيم.
 (دوان 282، وكذلك كتاب إيمان المسيحيين وغيره) 
 ____________________
 وايضاً .. ” دوان ” وترهاته التي ودتكم في داهية !!!
 وقال شو ” جحيم ” قال !!
 اي جحيم يا مسكين ..؟؟!!!
 هات برهانك من كتب الهندوس واثبت هذا الكلام الكاذب اللا دليل عليه من كتبهم !
 وما اكثر ما اعطيت من مراجع نعتبرة وموثقة ومن مواقع هندوسية ومحايدة ..!!!
 كفى لهذا ” الدوان ” ان يلعب بكم ويحرككم كالدمى !!!!
 ترهات اخرى .. نواصل !!
 ____________________

**16) أسطورة صعود كريشنا إلى السماء

**  ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
 وصعد كرشنة بجسده إلى السماء وكثيرون شاهدوا الصعود.
 (دوان ص282)
 ماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
 وصعد يسوع بجسده إلى السماء وكثيرون شاهدوا الصعود.
 (متى الاصحاح 24) 
 ____________________
 صعد بجسده الى السماء !!!!
 وايضاً كذب متعمد , لا وجود له في كتب الهندوسية !
 اذ ان كريشنا مات وشبع موت .. والقيت جثته في البحر .. وقد قذفت الامواج الجثة الى الشاطئ ..
 فاقام الملك معبداً وضع فيه اصنام كريشنا واخوه واخته .. واستودع في صنم كريشنا عظامه ورفات جثته المقذوفة من البحر ..!!!!
وجاي دوان ومن نقل عنه من شيوخ الدجل الذين لبسوكم السلطانية ليضحكوا على ذقونكم ليزعموا وبكل بجاحة وطفاسة بأن كريشنا قام من بين الاموات .. وانه صعد الى السماء !!!
 وقال شو ” بجسده ” قال !!!
 حلوة ” جسده ” هذه ..!!
 من اين جئت بها يا مسلم .. هات مرجع هندوسي واحد !!!!!
 والمضحك هو :
 ” كثيرون شاهدوا صعوده ” !!!
 يــــــــــــــــــــاه ..!
 وكثيرون الان يشاهدون مهازل شيوخ الاسلام واكاذيبهم .. ويضحكون ملء افواههم !!!!
 نواصل مع ترهات مواقع المسلمين ومقالاتهم الملفقة .. يقول المسلم :
 ____________________

**17) أسطورة عودة كريشنا إلى الأرض في اليوم الأخير

**  ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
ولسوف يأتي كرشنة إلى الأرض في اليوم الأخير ويكون ‏ظهوره كفارس مدجج بالسلاح وراكب على جواد أشهب ‏والقمر وتزلزل الأرض وتهتز وتتساقط النجوم من السماء.
 (دوان ،ص282)
 ماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
ولسوف ياتي يسوع إلى الأرض في اليوم الأخير كفارس ‏مدجج بالسلاح وراكب جواد أشهب وعند مجيئه تظلم الشمس ‏والقمر أيضا وتزلزل الأرض وتهتز وتتساقط النجوم من السماء.
 (متى الاصحاح 24) 
 ____________________
 يأتي كرشنا الى الارض ثانية ..!!!!
 ” كريشنا اكبر .. كريشنا اكبر ” !!!
 يا حلاوة .. ( كما يقول الممثل المصري مظهر ابو النجا )
 هيا يا فصيح…
 هذه هي مواقع الهندوس وكتبهم كلها امامك ..
فهيا هز طولك وروح بحبش وهات لنا حرف واحد يقول بأن كريشنا سيأتي ثانية الى الارض على جواد أشهب و .. و .. الخ من تلك الخزعبلات التي حشو عقولكم بها !!!
 مجرد اكاذيب ملفقة مسرودة بالتتابع لخداع المسلمين !
 اما عبارة ” اليوم الاخير ” … فهذه سنضحك عليها معاً بعد قليل ونحن ندحض الشبهة السقيمة التالية ..
 هيا معاً ..
 ____________________
**18) أسطورة كريشنا الديّان*

*  ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
 وهو (أي كرشنة) يدين الأموات في اليوم الأخير.
 (دوان 283)
 ماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
 ويدين يسوع الأموات في اليوم الأخير.
 (متى الاصحاح 24، العدد 31، ورسالة الرومانيين، الاصحاح 14، العدد 10) 
 ____________________
 في التشابهين المزعومين اعلاه .. تحدث الكاتب الكاذب بوجود ” اليوم الاخير ” و” دينونة الاموات ” في الهندوسية !
 اولاً :
 عبارة ” كرشنا يدين الاموات ” ..!!
 لن تعثر على اي اثر لها في عقائد الهندوس يا المسلم المغرر بك من قبل شيوخ الاسلام الاشرار الكذبة ..!!
 فلا يوجد ما يعرف عندهم بـ ” الدينونة ” !!!
 ثانياً :
 عبارة ” اليوم الاخير ” ..!
 ليست سوى تخبط وعشوائية حشرها شيوخك حشراً هنا ليوهموك انت وامثالك بأن الهندوس يؤمنون بعقيدة مفادها ” اليوم الاخير ” ..!!!
 وهذا كذب .. ولا يمكنك يا عزيزي مسلم ان تثبت بأن هناك عقيدة لدى الهندوس يؤمنون بها بـ ” اليوم الأخير ” !!
 ولكن هناك ما يعرف عندهم بعقيدة :
 الكارما !!
 هل سمعت بحياتك هذه الكلمة او هل طرقت اذنيك ولو بالصدفة !؟؟؟
 يا عزيزي لو كنت فقط شغلت عشر اعشار مخيخك .. واطلعت على بعض كتب الهندوس لوفرت على نفسك كل هذه الفضائح المجلجلة ..!!!
 اسمع ما معنى ” الكارما ” :
الكارما هي حالة يستطيع بها الهندوسي ان يتخلص من ديونه وذنوبه .. من خلال حياته الاخرى وميلاده الاخر في جسد اخر .. وهذا كنوع من عقاب الروح !
 اقرأ :
 NITYA KARMA
According to the ******ures, each man is indebted in three ways. Our ancient sages have de***ibed the means of being free from these three debts. One must not try to avoid or run away from these debts. If a man dies with the debt over his head, , then he will have to clear those debts in his next birth. Therefore a man must clear all these three debts, which are as under.
 راجع :  http://www.urday.com/nitya.htm
 وبناء على هذا الاعتقاد …
 لا يوجد في الهندوسية :
 1- لا دينونة من قبل كريشنا او غير كريشنا !
 2-ولا ” اليوم الاخير ” ..!!!
 هل استوعبت يا مسلم ؟؟!!!!
 ____________________
**19) أسطورة كريشنا الخالق

**  نواصل مع الباطل ..
 يقول المسلم :
 ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
 ويقولون عن كرشنة أنه الخالق لكل شئ ولولاه لما كان شئ ‏مما كان فهو الصانع الأبدي.
 (دوان 282)
 ماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
 ويقولون عن يسوع المسيح أنه الخالق لكل شئ ولولاه لما ‏كان شئ مما كان فهو الصانع الأبدي.
 (يوحنا الاصحاح الاول من عدد 1 إلى 3 ورسالة كورنوس الأولى الاصحاح الثامن العدد 6 ورسالة أفسس الاصحاح الثالث ، العدد 9) 
 ____________________
 فعلاً شر البلية ما يضحك !!!
 يا عزيزي المسلم المأسوف على عقله :
 في عقائد الهندوس : العالم ما هو سوى ” وهم ” .. وان الارواح ازلية ..
 فلا يوجد لا خلق ولا غيره !
 اقرأ :
“What is illusion?” A Yogeshwar Antariksh replied: “King, an illusion is also God’s play. Having a possessive feeling about mundane is illusion. Thinking in terms of ‘I’, ‘Me’, ‘Mine’, ‘My’, ‘You’, ‘Your’ is also illusion. If one can have such an affection for God as he has for worldly things, one can easily surmount the illusion.”
King Janak then asked about the method of worshipping Lord. A yogeshwar, Karbhajan said: ” O king, the Lord had a fair complexion in Satyuga. People used to receive Him through methods like meditation, reconciliation, etc. In Tretayuga, the Lord had reddish complexion and Yagyas were the main means to achieve Him. In Dwaparyuga, the Lord had yellowish complexion and He could be pleased through worships. In the present Kaliyuga, Lord has dark complexion and one can receive Him through means like recitation, narration and hearing of His name and plays.
 Thus, narad preached Vasudev about Bhagwad dharma. Now the mind of Vasudev were thoroughly clean and pure
http://www.urday.com/bpuran11.htm
 قال خالق قال ..!!
 طيب ما ربك يا مسلم عندك هو خالق .. ورب الهندوس خالق ..
 فهل يكون الاسلام مقتبس من الهندوسية !!!؟؟؟؟
**2**0) أسطورة كريشنا الأول الآخر**
 نتابع مع الطرافة ..
 ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
 كرشنة الألف والياء وهو الأول والوسط وآخر كل شئ.
 (لم يذكر الباحث المرجع، وأعتقد أنه موجود في كتاب دوان)
 ماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
 يسوع الألف والياء والوسط وآخر كل شئ.
 (سفر الرؤيا الاصحاح الأول العدد 8 والاصحاح 23 العدد 13 والاصحاح 31 العدد 6) 
 ____________________
 طبعاً كلام كذب ووقح ايضاً !! ..
 فهيا اثبت لنا ومن مواقع الهندوس وكتبهم ان كريشنا قد قال هذا الكلام او فكر به بحياته !! ..
 وها قد ارشدتك الطريق يا مسلم من حيث تكتشف الحقيقة بنفسك .. وليس كما يفعل شيوخك معك اذ يكذبون عليك ويستهزأون بك وبعقلك ..!
 وقال شو :
 “لم يذكر الباحث المرجع، وأعتقد أنه موجود في كتاب دوان “

 اين وجدت في الانجيل بأن المسيح هو ” الوسط ” ؟؟!!!!
 هات لنا هذا النص ؟؟!!!
 ام هي فلتات لسان نبيكم المعصوم ” دوان ” … فتلملمونها بلهفة وجهل لتلقونها على مسامع الغافلين !!؟؟
 قال .. الوسط .. قال !!!
 ____________________
**21) أسطورة عجائب كريشنا الخوارق

**  نواصل مع رحلة سحق الكذب ..
 ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
لما كان كرشنة على الأرض حارب الأرواح الشريرة غير ‏مبال بالأخطار التي كانت تكتنفه، ونشر تعاليمه بعمل العجائب ‏والآيات كإحياء الميت وشفاء الأبرص والأصم والأعمى وإعادة ‏المخلوع كما كان أولا ونصرة الضعيف على القوي والمظلوم ‏على ظالمه، وكان إذا ذاك يعبدونه ويزدحمون عليه ويعدونه إلها.
 وماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
لما كان يسوع على الأرض حارب الأرواح الشريرة غير مبال ‏في الأخطار التي كانت تكتنفه، وكان ينشر تعاليمه بعمل ‏العجائب والآيات كإحياء الميت وشفاء الأبرص والأصم ‏والأخرس والأعمى والمريض وينصر الضعيف على القوي ‏والمظلوم على ظالمه، وكان الناس يزدحمون عليه ويعدونه إلها. 
 ____________________
 وكمان ايضاً مع اكاذيب مواقع المسلمين التي ينقلها المسلم ( ضحية الكذب والدجل ) !!!
 والذي نطالبه بأن يحضر لنا مراجع ومصادر الكتب الهندوسية التي ذكرت التالي عن كريشنا :
 كإحياء الميت وشفاء الأبرص والأصم والأعمى وإعادة ‏المخلوع كما كان
الم يأن للمسلمين ان يفهموا بأن دوان هذا ( ان كان ما نسب الى كتابه صحيحاً ) ومن ينقل عنه من شيوخ الكذب .. لا يبحثون بموضوعية او منطقية انما باعوجاجية ظاهرة ..
 اذ يكررون ذات التشابه حرفياً ما بين كريشنا والمسيح ..
 بحيث ما يذكرونه عن كريشنا …
 يقصونه بالحرف ليضعوه عن المسيح والعكس !!
 وهكذا لا يفعلون شيئاً سوى ان يبدلوا الاسمين في كل مرة ينتقون امرأ من الانجيل لكي يزعموا بأن كريشنا قد فعله ..!!!
 فأي حماقة اكبر من هذه !!!!!
 ____________________
 22) أسطورة التلميذ المحبوب
 يقول المسلم :
 ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
 كان كرشنة يحب تلميذه أرجونا أكثر من بقية التلاميذ.
 وماذا يقول المسيحيين عن الههم :
 كان يسوع يحب تلميذه يوحنا أكثر من بقية التلاميذ.
 (يوحنا الاصحاح 13 العدد 23) 
 ____________________
 ” بقية التلاميذ ” !!
 ياسلام على الامانة والدقة واتباع الحق !!! 
 هل كان لكريشنا تلاميذ يا مسلم ؟؟!!!
 هل تعلم بأن ارجونا كان التلميذ الوحيد والصديق لكريشنا ..!؟؟؟
 اقرأ :
 Arjuna
 From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
In Hinduism, Arjuna was one of the heroes of the epic Mahabharata. He was one of the five sons of the king Pandu and his wife Kunti. However, he was born in the image of Lord Indra through a boon Kunti received from Durvaasa rishiin to the Kshatriya caste. Arjuna was the third of the five Pandava brothers. He was a close friend and cousin of Krishna, one incarnation of the supreme God Viśnu.
Arjuna was the supreme archer and is remembered as the best warrior archer of his time (although Bhima destroyed a vast majority of the Kaurava army and killed all the Kaurava princes). Arjun was the one that killed Karna, his biological brother that he did not know of who was fighting along with the Kauravas. The Bhagavad Gita is a record of the conversation between Lord Krishna and Arjuna and is the basis for much of Hinduism.
Arjuna was married to Draupadi, Subhadra, Chitrangada and Ulupi. He won the right to marry Draupadi during a contest by stringing a bow and shooting a moving target while focusing on the reflection of the target in a pool of water below. He was the only Prince in the room of hundreds who was able to do so.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arjuna
 اين اذن ” بقية التلاميذ ” .. الذين زعم صاحب المقال بانهم كانوا تلاميذ لكريشنا ؟؟؟؟
 ____________________
**23) أسطورة أخلاق كريشنا العفيفة

**  يقول المسلم :
 ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
وكان كرشنة خير الناس خلقا وعلم باخلاص ونصح وهو ‏الطاهر العفيف مثال الإنسانية وقد تنازل رحمة ووداعة وغسل ‏أرجل البرهميين وهو الكاهن العظيم برهما وهو العزيز القادرظهر ‏لنا بالناسوت.
 (دين الهنود لمؤلفه مورس ولميس ، ص144)
 وماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
كان يسوع خير الناس خلقا وعلم بإخلاص وغيره وهو ‏الطاهر العفيف مكمل الإنسانية ومثالها وقد تنازل رحمة ووداعة ‏وغسل أرجل التلاميذ وهو الكاهن العظيم القادر ظهر لنا ‏بالناسوت.
 (يوحنا الاصحاح 13) 
 ____________________
 طبعاً كل اتباع اله .. ينسبون اليه افضل الصفات واكرمها …!!
 فهل لان الهندوس اعتقدوا ان كريشنا كان خير الناس خلقاً وهو طاهر عفيف ..
 بأن ذلك يدل على اقتباس المسيحية من الهندوسية !!!!؟؟؟
 طيب ما محمد تنسبون اليه حسن الخلق والطيب والطهارة والعفة والصدق والامانة ..
 اذن يكون الاسلام مقتبس من الهندوسية !!؟؟؟
 ثم لو سألناك يا من تنقل الموضوع بجهالة …
 هات لنا المصدر الهندوسي المعتمد عندهم الذي يقول بأن كريشنا قد ” غسل ارجل البرهميين ” ؟؟!!!
 هات لنا هذا النص الهندوسي يا تابع ( دوان ) الملحد ..؟؟!!!!
 ثم لو سألناك عن معنى اسم ” كريشنا ” في الهندوسية .. لطأطأت رأسك خجلاً !!!
 فدعنا نعلمك شيئاً جديداً ..
وهو ان معنى اسمه هو ” المظلم ” او ” الاسود ” … مما يدل على سواده وظلمته اذ كان قاسياً لا بل شهوانياً .. اذ بلغت من شهوته ان تزوج اكثر من ستة عشر الف امرأة …!!!
 صورته مع بعض نسائه !!!!
 هذا هو الطاهر العفيف .. يا مسلم ؟؟!!!!
 ____________________
**24) أسطورة أن كريشنا هو براهما**

  يقول المسلم قصاً ولصقاً من مواقع الدجل :
 ماذا يقول الوثنيين عن الههم :
 كرشنة هو برهما العظيم القدوس وظهوره بالناسوت سر من ‏أسراره العجيبة.
 (كتاب فشنو بورانا، ص492، عند شرح حاشية عدد3)
 وماذا يقول المسيحيين عن المسيح :
 يسوع هو يهوه العظيم القدوس وظهوره في الناسوت سر من ‏أسراره العظيمة الإلهية.
 (رسالة تيموثاوس الأولى الاصحاح الثالث) 
 ____________________

… ” كريشنا هو برهما العظيم ” ..!!!!
 بينما كريشنا كان عبارة عن احدى تقمصات الاله ” فيشنو ” المتعددة … وليس برهما !!!!!
Kansa got firm belief that all the Yaduvanshis were gods and that Lord Vishnu Himself would take birth as Vasudev and Devaki’s son to kill him. He, therefore, put Vasudev and Devaki in the prison. Since then Kansa killed the children one by one soon after their birth,
 هنا :
http://www.urday.com/bpuran10.htm
 خليكم ورا شيوخ الدجل ومواقع الاسلام التي تحترف الكذب صنعة .. الى ان توصلكم في داهية !!!
 والان ماذا يا عزيزي المسلم ناقل الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟
 هل وجدت في هذا المقال ما خدعكم فيه كاتبه بانه تشابهات بين كريشنا والرب يسوع المسيح؟؟!
 هل عرفت الان يا مسلم بأن حبل الكذب قصير ..!!!!
 نشكر الرب القدير الذي أهلنا بنعمته للرد على ذلك المقال المفترى ..
 دامت نعمة الرب مع الجميع ..
 ———————————
 تعليقات تاريخية :
 ابراهيم القبطي
 تعتبر الهندوسية من أقدم الديانات على وجه الأرض
أقدم كتبها المقدسة هي الفيدا Vedas ولكن مما يثر الغرابة أن هذه الكتب المقدسة لم تكن كتبا على الإطلاق ، بل كانت قصص وأساطير وملاحم تناقلتها الألسنة والأفواه لمدة آلاف السنين (تقترب من 8 آلاف عام حسب بعض التقديرات) ولم يتم تجميعها في كتب مكتوبة إلا في ما بعد 300 ق. م
http://www.sacred-****s.com/hin/index.htm
 ولكن ليتها كانت محفوظة ، أو نملك أي آثار لها في هذه الفترة الزمنية القديمة
 فأقدم مخطوطاتها تعود إلى القرن الحادي عشر بعد الميلاد (1500 عام بين التدوين والمخطوطات)
Writing appears in India around the 5th century BC in the form of the Brahmi ******, but ****s of the length of the Rigveda were likely not written down until much later, the oldest surviving manu****** dating to the 11th century. While written manu******s were used for teaching in medieval times
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rigveda...reconstruction
فلو وضعنا الحقيقة التاريخية من حداثة المخطوطات وانها تنفصل عن التقليد الشفاهي بما يزيد عن 3000 عام ، أدركنا كم التغييرات التي حدثت في الهندوسية عبر الأزمنة … بين قصص وملاحم وأساطير وتطورات فرضتها الطبيعة الشفوية للتراث
 فلو أضفنا الحقيقة التاريخية أن المسيحية دخلت الهند منذ القرن الأول
فتلميذ المسيح القديس توما قد أدخل المسيحية إلى الهند منذ القرن الأول الميلادي (حوالي عام 52 م) كما يذكر القديس جيروم (345- 450م) في خطابه إلى مارسيليوس
Christ, therefore, was at one and the same time with the apostles and with the angels; in the Father and in the uttermost parts of the sea. So afterwards he was with Thomas in India, with Peter at Rome, with Paul in Illyricum, with Titus in Crete, with Andrew in Achaia.” The date of the letter is A.D. 395 or A.D. 396.
http://www.newadvent.org/fathers/3001059.htm
ويوسابيوس يذكر أن بانتويس من أوائل مديري مدرسة الأسكندرية قد زار الهند حوالي عام 180 م ووجد هناك إنجيل متى الذي نقله إليهم القديس والتلميذ برثليماوس بعد التبشير الأول لتوما
[Pantaneus] displayed such zeal for the divine word that he was appointed as a herald of the Gospel of Christ to the nations of the east and was sent as far as India. … It is reported that among the persons there who knew Christ, he found the Gospel according to St. Matthew, which had anticipated his own arrival. For Bartholomew, one of the apostles, had preached to them and left with them the writing of Matthew in the Hebrew language which they had preserved till that time. (Eusebius, Ecclesiastical History, 5:10.)
http://www.newadvent.org/fathers/250105.htm
 فعندما نضع الحقائق مجتمعة لا نستطيع أن ننكر تأثير المسيحية على تراث الهند لا العكس
فيحق للهندوسية الدفاع عن نفسها فيما قد يكون قد أثر على تراثها الغير مكتوب والغير محفوظ (والذي ترجع مخطوطاته للقرن ال11) من آثار دخول المسيحية في الهند (من القرن الأول)

 + سلام المسيح رب السلام +*


----------



## صوت الرب (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بين المسيح رب المجد وكريشنا الإله المنحول (المسيحية والهندوسية)*

*شكرا على هذه المعلومات يا skipy
من المعروف أن الأسلام عبادة وثنية و منها عبدة النجوم
بعد أن تأكد المسلمين من هذا أراد أن يجعلوا المسيحية مثلهم
.
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## ابن اعظم ملك (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد  انت اكتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر من رائع وربنا هيعوضك تعبك وبجد انت افدتنى انا كمان


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*عزيزى skipy احزنتنى جدا جدا جدا وارحتنى اكثر واكثر واكثر  عندما وضعت هذا الموضوع لأنى فى نفس الوقت الذى انت وضعته فيه انا أقرأه

فشكرا لك كثيرا *​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2009)

يا سلام

على الافلاس الاسلامى 

مش لاقين حاجة يقولوها

شكرا ليك سكيبى​


----------



## hosam78 (24 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.truthbeknown.com/virgin.htm
دليل أن كرشنا ولد من العذراء  أم كتاب  دائرة المعارفشوف مين اذ ألفهعشان تعرف كذبه


----------



## hosam78 (24 أغسطس 2011)

http://kingdavid8.com/Copycat/JesusKrishna.html


----------



## م المجدلية (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااااا لك على المجهود ودحض الادعاءات الكاذبة

لو المسلمين يفتحوا عقولهم وأعينهم مرة واحدة لما صدقوا هذه الخزعبلات

الرب يباركك​


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 أغسطس 2011)

> دليل أن كرشنا ولد من العذراء  أم كتاب  دائرة المعارفشوف مين اذ ألفهعشان تعرف كذبه


 ديفاكى ام كريشنا ليست عزراء يا حلو
بل هى متزوجة وكريشنا كان الابن ال8
ترلململمململم
سربريز ولا ايه
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devaki
Devaki
 From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
 In Hinduism, Devaki is the wife of Vasudeva and mother,  ofKrishna and Balarama. Devaki and Vasudeva were imprisoned by  her half-brother,  Kamsa, due to a prophecy that one of their  sons would kill him. Kamsa thenkilled six of their sons; the seventh,  Balarama, escaped death by transferringto the womb of another woman. The eighth  son, Krishna (who was actually anavatar of Vishnu), was born  at midnight and taken by his father to be raised byNanda and Yasoda in a neighboring  village.
وسؤال عالماشى كدة فين فكتب الهندوس قيل انه عزراء

اهىء اهىء وراء وراء لقد خدعكم ديفاكى


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 أغسطس 2011)

وبعدين انت لو كنت قرئى الموضوع كنت شوفت الكلام الى صاح بالمووضع كاتبه 


> *) أسطورة العذراء ديفاكي
> 
> يقول المسلم:
> بعض وجوه التشابه بين المسيحية والوثنية :**
> ...


----------



## hosam78 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اللللللل


----------

